# Spec check using VIN - nothing works



## R77C (Feb 1, 2019)

Having searched the forum and found previous solutions to this I'm afraid that none of them seem to work for me.

Places like vindecoderz.com recognise my VIN but don't display the specific spec/options etc.

The old trick of registering with My Audi no longer works too - they then ask you for proof that you bought your car from an Audi dealer.

Finally I tried calling Audi Customer Services and they told me that from 1st March this year they no longer give out vehicle specs. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Does anyone have access to Audi systems and could run a spec check for me? Or if you have any other solution that would be great! Thank you


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

See if this gives you the information you're looking for...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1879563


----------



## R77C (Feb 1, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> See if this gives you the information you're looking for...
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1879563


Thank you, but I'm afraid it doesn't as the sticker in my boot is perishing and can't be read clearly. The one stuck to the front page of the service book might be ok, forgot about that actually...oops! Will have to see when i collect the car on Saturday.


----------



## R77C (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok got a copy of the sticker from the service book and tried it using an Audi option code decoder. Seems to work ok, but not everything is there such as:

Cruise control (ok this could have been retrofitted).

It's got the matt aluminium styling pack for the front bumper, rear bumper and rear spoiler supports.

It lists option 8AY as the radio/satellite navigation - is that the correct one for the RNS-E? A quick google suggests conflicting results.

Rear parking sensors - I'm sure these were an optional extra and mine definitely do not look retrofitted.

Bluetooth? Maybe included in 8AY?

Do the stickers often miss things out? Or is my car strange haha!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure exactly what Audi is "supposed" to include on the tags or at what point they feel there's "enough" information. I guess it's just a matter of what you see is what you get! 

The other thing you could do is look up the year brochure for your car and see if you can figure out what options were available and through a process of elimination, determine what yours actually came with.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

myAudi app on phone works with VIN and shows options


----------



## R77C (Feb 1, 2019)

p1tse said:


> myAudi app on phone works with VIN and shows options


You, Sir, are a legend!!!

I tried this on the PC and it just wouldn't work - kept telling me that it needed dealer confirmation that I bought a car from an Audi dealer blah blah blah.

But on the app it works perfectly and lists my exact spec! Odd that the sticker in the service book doesn't list all the fitted options though.

Thank you so much! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

